

Risks of Predictive Analytics - aburan28
http://datacommunitydc.org/blog/2013/02/risks-of-predictive-analytics/

======
olefoo
If the predictive analytics said all your friends were going to jump off a
cliff next week, would you jump off the same cliff?

------
tel
Does anyone know any models using stochastic control to model this effect?

